# prokit vs. tein vs. GC



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

ok, im looking into a new suspension set up in the near future. my options:
1. tein basics+motiv mounts
2. Pro kits+AGX(b13 front)+motiv mounts+koni bumps
3. GC+AGX(b13 front)+motiv mounts+koni bumps

my needs:
1. high ride quality
2. acceptable for possible auto-xing
3. will it be a good setup for a 700 mile trip to the outer banks (i dont want my ribs hurting)
4. i dont mind to much about the looks, all of them will get rid of at least a little fender gap.
5. thats about it. i have read most of what i could on all these setups. these are the 3 best/ cheapest set ups for our car and i want a low down drag out comparo between all 3. if it helps i will be riding on 205/50/15's. let me know what you think.

edit: damn.......should have made this a poll.


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

Have you considered B&G's as well? Their coil-over kits use tender springs, which would probably make those bumps and potholes a lot more tolerable (~300lb(f)/in front springs on rough roads => jarring ride).


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

ReVerm said:


> Have you considered B&G's as well? Their coil-over kits use tender springs, which would probably make those bumps and potholes a lot more tolerable (~300lb(f)/in front springs on rough roads => jarring ride).


hmm, i have not even heard of these. you have a link? (i want to make this thread newb friendly too. we dont really have a compair thread.)


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

1.6pete said:


> hmm, i have not even heard of these. you have a link? (i want to make this thread newb friendly too. we dont really have a compair thread.)


Certainly. Here it is:
B+G Suspension Home

They're the "S3" coilovers listed in the Products section.

The MSRP on the site is pretty high but retailers seem to sell them at significantly cheaper prices. I believe Liuspeed did a bit of research on them early last year (this is the only thread I could find with detailed info on them. Please ignore the fact that it was me who killed that thread  ). 

I called them recently for specific info on an application for another car. Their sales reps are all very helpful, and the one guy I spoke to actually kept a tech in one of their factories on hold til he had answered all of my questions. Don't bother asking questions with that comments form on the website though. I don't even think it works properly.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

i think those are a bit rich for my taste. lol, the basics may suit me better, but now. if i were to put basics on my car, would it be comfortable? or should i wait to instal them until after my trip?
the setup im looking at now:
tein + motiv mounts(set at 2inch drop), rear sway bar front and rear strut bar, chassi X brace from mat, and corner weighting. how would that do for auto-x and daily driving?


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

1.6pete said:


> i think those are a bit rich for my taste. lol, the basics may suit me better, but now. if i were to put basics on my car, would it be comfortable? or should i wait to instal them until after my trip?


The thing that might be a problem for you is the default spring rates for the BASICs/SS. I mean, they're great on relatively smooth roads, but once you make your way onto a surface with lots of potholes or wavy pavement it gets annoying real fast. 

If I needed a smooth ride out of the BASICs, I think I'd have the front spring rate decreased to 280 lb(f)/in and the rears decreased to around 250 lb(f)/in. Yeah, it'll cost a bit of money, but the front spring rate annoys the hell out of me on some of these streets.

Either way, if your stock dampers are still working I'd wait til after the trip to do the install. New dampers take time and mileage to break in, and if you happen to run into teething issues (always a possibility with new dampers and springs) while on the road, you might end up getting stranded somewhere.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

ReVerm said:


> you might end up getting stranded somewhere.


not good at all........sold :thumbup: ill probly end up with the basics, but after the trip. thanks.


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

1.6pete said:


> not good at all........sold :thumbup: ill probly end up with the basics, but after the trip. thanks.


Haha. Well, I'd wait til after you get more input from other members. It's only been like 3 hours since you put up your original post, and I'm the only one who's responded so far.


----------



## Kato (Apr 21, 2004)

Don't get the Teins if ride quality is important to you.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

how about hyperco's with AGX? then i can soften the ride up while off track. seeing as how this is the preferd setup for non coilovers. and scratch the ride quality issue, i want it to be bareable. and i think this will be good since it wont lower the car an ungodly amount.


----------



## sunnysentra (Jul 24, 2002)

hyperco's would be best for the AGX. They should not bottom out, using the Koni bumpstops as many have used. Go to Johnandtracy.com John did the hypercos and a writeup on them, but he rebuilt the struts with Koni inserts and shortened them. 

Chris


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

I say for your intentions the Hyperco and AGX are perfect. Also look in to what class you want to run in autocross because thay x brace will bump you out of STS...


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

yea i decided on the hyperco/AGX combo a few days ago because they have them on the sr forum discounted. thats intresting about the x-brace thanks wes. ill look into the auto-x alittle deeper.


----------



## BBDET1 (Nov 11, 2004)

*B14*



ReVerm said:


> Certainly. Here it is:
> B+G Suspension Home
> 
> They're the "S3" coilovers listed in the Products section.
> ...


Does anyone know if B+G makes these for the B14?


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

Kato said:


> Don't get the Teins if ride quality is important to you.


i realize that this is old but, thats bs

i have tein ss's, and i love the ride


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

^ i beleve you loose ride quality on ANY after market suspension upgrade, the thing is how much do you want to loose? i have been searching like a fox since i created this thread and have decided on the koni shocks made by steve on sr20forum and hyperco springs. this is the closest to stock for an after market suspension system you can get.


----------



## ASsman (Mar 23, 2005)

1.6pete said:


> ^ i beleve you loose ride quality on ANY after market suspension upgrade, the thing is how much do you want to loose? i have been searching like a fox since i created this thread and have decided on the koni shocks made by steve on sr20forum and hyperco springs. this is the closest to stock for an after market suspension system you can get.


Do kiss and tell.. And pix!


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

ASsman said:


> Do kiss and tell.. And pix!


it'll be a good long while :thumbup:


----------

